# My rabbit is missing quite a bit of fur under his chin and on his chest



## Lifted07Duramax (Jan 21, 2013)

Not really sure how long ago this started but I want to say no more than 2 weeks? I know he has molar spurs that are going to be taken care of soon.
But the missing fur just looks like he was shaved, I dont see any sores or signs of it being a bad area.
this pic doesnt do it justice but is missing all around his right chest and under his chin by his neck


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jan 21, 2013)

Odd. My Flemish is molting fur in that area too, down to the skin in some spots.


----------



## Lifted07Duramax (Jan 21, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Odd. My Flemish is molting fur in that area too, down to the skin in some spots.


 It looks like he was shaved with a #1 clipper. Its real nice and smooth and even but its missing.
Ill see if I can get a better pic of the patch but its hard.

Again the area looks fine no sores or anything


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 22, 2013)

Are there any lumps there? Any possibility there's a bug bite? If there are problems that can be seen with the teeth, there can be problems below the gum line too that can't be seen. These can be infections of the tooth roots that turn into abscesses that are big lumps. How soon is the molar appointment? If it is within a week, I'd just ask them to take a look at it then. Another possibility is a botfly--they often like bunny necks. That would be bad and very gross. If you can find a spot that looks like a bug bite, I'd try to get him to the vet within 2-3 days.


----------



## tamsin (Jan 22, 2013)

Have you seen him paying any attention to the fur in that area? They can moult short, when the old fur falls out with the new fur only just coming through, but fur comes through really quick so it will go from a few millimetres long to normal length in a couple of days.

The other alternative is overgrooming, where he is chewing the fur off himself - they can do that when stress/in discomfort so it may be a sideeffect of having sore teeth/mouth.


----------

